
GDC 2019: AMD Ryzen Processor Software Optimization [pdf] - dragontamer
https://gpuopen.com/gdc-presentations/2019/gdc-2019-s2-amd-ryzen-processor-software-optimization.pdf
======
dragontamer
GDC 2019 was a few months ago, but it took a while before AMD posted the
slides of this particular talk to their site.

AMD's yearly GDC Ryzen talk always goes into super-low level details and
processor specifics for their CPUs. This year, a particular highlight is the
"Data Path" slides. There's a lot of information on the Cache <\--> DDR4 link,
but page ~21 is the best summary if you want to skip somewhere good.

